# Door Lock



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

So my 8 year old decided to unlock the tt. The bad part is he used the wrong key. Now we can't get the correct key to work. We can't even open the door from the inside. So we are entering and exiting the tt throught the bicycle door (not to easy since I am 6'3, 240lbs). I was hoping someone had an easy solution.

Thanks for the help.

Toolman


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

No solution for you toolman, but I had to ask if you were camping when it happened...

Sorry, but mental photos have me chuckling at the thought of you being my camping neighbor and going inside for a beer









Hope you get it figured out!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

If you're handy, and it seems you might with that name, you might try taking the face plate off the inside of the lock. Since I have not done this myself it's hard to lead you on what to do next. Just examine the interior of the lock and see if there is a way to manually throw either the dead bolt and/or the latch.


----------



## gaoutback (Feb 11, 2007)

Toolman,
I had a similar issue on my 21rs bike door lock, which is the exact same lock as the main door. I took the lock apart, but didnâ€™t have any luck getting it to work properly again. I ended up replacing the complete door lock by buying the exact replacement part from tweetys.com. I have a 2007 21rs and the locks were supplied by a company called Fastec Industrial. They only sell wholesale, but you can get it for 29.99 plus shipping. Once you pull the lock assembly apart there will be a part number on the inside of the assembly to confirm your exact lock manufacture and part. The part number for the white lock assembly is 31-3610. Hope this helps.

http://www.tweetys.com/index.asp?txtSearch...tion=PRODSEARCH


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

On our first trip in the Challenger, the lock was loose and we found ourselves stuck inside. I took the screws out from the inside with a steak knife to free us and put everything back together.

Take everything apart from the inside, put it back together, and see it it works. If not, something may be broken on the inside. You may have to replace the lock.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Hi ! toolman. For reason I dont know







Keystone used different key'd locks on the three doors of our 25 RSS and I had the same issue last week on the dead bolt lock of the bike door, only I was the one who used the wrong key







. I ended up taking the face plate off which exposed another plate underneath and preceded to remove as many of its screws as I could. After that I used a small flat screwdriver to pry and disconnect the deadbolt linkage from the lock mechanism, whereupon I was then able to unlock the door.

Hope this helps

Ed


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Similar thing happened to me last month. Could not get into the trailer....key worked, but dead bolt lock did not release. Had to enter the trailer from one of the exit windows in the bunkhouse and take the asembly apart. Once I put it back together, it worked fine.

Mark


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey there ToolMan... we had the same problem with our OB (bedroom door) but instead of a child inserting the wrong key, it was my DW Heidi







So, I had to purchase a new lock through our dealer. ($47.00) -- Try taking out the lock, pull the lever out of the deadbolt, and then reinstall the lock. You will beable to come in and out, but you won't beable to utillize the deadbolt, until you install a new one.

I hope this helps in the short run.... but I believe you will need to order a new lock.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

This happened to me twice! One time we had to crawl through the bike door.

I thought the dealer would replace it on warrenty after the first incident, but apparently they did NOT.
I think they must have done the same thing I did to "repair it": Open plate from inside, spray with lubricant, pry open the deadbolt with a channel lock pliers.

I guess that I will be replacing the lock myself before the end of season.
Right now we just don't use the deadbolts.

Jim


----------

